# Do you "hate" any oil in particular?



## SunRiseArts (May 20, 2017)

Well, hate is probably a strong word....  but the one I dislike the most is canola oil.  I would not cook with it either.

Is there any oil you particularly never would use in CP or HP?

BTW  I have learn so much about oils soaping, there are soaps in the soapee calculator I did not even know existed!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 20, 2017)

I don't use canola or soybean oil in anything, b/c I think they are just very mediocre and take up space that could be filled with a better oil. I'm slowly moving away from cooking with them to using peanut oil and lard.


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2017)

Canola oil-can't stand the smell of it.  Won't eat anything with it in there.  Stinks to high heaven!  I just do not understand how people stand the stuff.

Soybean oil.  I will cook with it, but not soap with it.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 20, 2017)

People's sense of smell is so strange! I can smell olive oil, but I've never really noticed a scent in canola.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2017)

I won't use soy oil in my soaps or use other people's soap if it contains soy.
I don't care much for olive either, I still use it but in small amounts. Since I don't soap much anymore, I've been using more avocado instead of OO.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 20, 2017)

Interesting topic!   Peanut oil is a no-no for me. I have this fear of sending someone into anaphylactic shock. Seriously. Great for stir-fry tho! Also canola oil -- genetically modified -- so many other, better, choices. Oh, I just remembered, deer tallow -- stinks to high heaven! Ugh.


----------



## Arimara (May 21, 2017)

Soybean oil is the debil. Eating soy triggers migraines for me and so I have to spend a little more than I'd like to avoid it. I also don't eat my favorite candies too much because of it. I won't even consider soaping with it because I don't want it in my home.

Tree nut oils are dangerous for my kid so they are also banned from my home. I would NEVER soap with them even if those oils were the last oils on this planet. I will just have to bathe with water alone...

I don't hate lard soaps but my face sure does. I also can not eat pork and since we know where lard came from... See why Crisco and butter are my friends?


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 21, 2017)

Interesting.  I have been incorporation some of the Walmart tallow/palm in my recipes.  I have never use butter Arimara, you mean like real butter?  It has not even occur to me.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 21, 2017)

Canola... haven't used it in soaps but it's terrible eating oil. I can't imagine it would be good in soap.
Wasn't fan of tallow in soaps, produces great hardness and light colour but it made my soaps crumbly. 
Olive oil... for me it's more like a filler oil, can't see any advantages of adding lots of OO in the recipe. I use around 10%.

I looove rice bran oil, it's fantastic in soaps.


----------



## Dahila (May 21, 2017)

Canola is a poison people.  I do not have it in house for over 12 years. For cooking I use CO and lard,  If I need liquid oil Avocado Oil is my choice.  Can not imagine canola on my skin.  Many people ever infuse herbs in it and make salves.............Horror 
The same for cotton oil


----------



## bumbleklutz (May 21, 2017)

For me, it's soy.  I will cook with soybean oil however.  
Every soap I've ever made with soy; and it's only been a few, have developed DOS. Now this was plain old liquid soybean oil.  I've read that the fully hydrogenated soy (soy wax) is a completely different animal; but I have never used it.  

I USED to hate on canola in soap; but then I was making a tiger stripe soap and I needed the batter to remain liquid for a long time.  I had read on another forum that mid or high oleic canola made nice mild soap and had the added benefit of slowing down trace when used at 15 to 25 percent. I also learned that Walmart's Great Value brand canola is a mid oleic canola and it's cheap.  I figured, why not give it a try?  

I have to say I was quite surprised that at 25% or less the mid oleic canola does make a nice mild soap similar to a high olive oil recipe (but without the slime) and after 12 or so weeks of curing, it's acceptably hard.  After 6 months there is no sign of DOS.

Is canola a "go to" oil for me in soap making?  No, it isn't.  However, I think in specific situations it certainly can be useful; and I don't automatically dismiss it anymore.


----------



## Arimara (May 21, 2017)

fuzz-juzz said:


> Canola... haven't used it in soaps but it's terrible eating oil. I can't imagine it would be good in soap.
> Wasn't fan of tallow in soaps, produces great hardness and light colour but it made my soaps crumbly.
> Olive oil... for me it's more like a filler oil, can't see any advantages of adding lots of OO in the recipe. I use around 10%.
> 
> *I looove rice bran oil, it's fantastic in soaps.*



Have you cooked with this oil? it's a little pricey but it's great and still cheaper than avocado oil (which is also good for cooking)


----------



## Soapmaker145 (May 21, 2017)

I avoided canola for over a decade and then I needed an extra oil in a pinch and bought some canola from Costco.  To me, it has no smell at all.  I ended up loving the soaps I made with it.  I consider it now a luxury oil right after avocado, macademia and hazelnut.  I don't care that it's inexpensive.  I make many different oil mixes and I always know when I have a good portion of these 4 oils in my soap.  I've increased the amount of canola I add to soaps and hasn't had any problem with DOS.  

The only lesson of trying different oils is that you never know what your skin might like.  With that said, I won't use peanut, corn, cotton, grapeseed and most of what you find in regular supermarkets.


----------



## cmzaha (May 21, 2017)

I dislike soy in soap and dislike high olive oil. I happen to love canola in soap using it in the 20% range without any problems with dos. I purchase my HO Canola from Restaurant Depot and it has no detecable odor. Prior to this I used mid I oleic from Cibaria and have also used regular with no dos problems. Maybe it just likes my formula


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Have you cooked with this oil? it's a little pricey but it's great and still cheaper than avocado oil (which is also good for cooking)


I'll go ya one better, Arimara. 1 part sesame oil + 3 parts RBO is heart healthy and known to lower high blood pressure. It tastes way better than olive oil in salad dressing and cooking -- I even put it on baked potatoes! After years of using olive oil, I'm happy to have found something I really like on and in food. 

Gotta run... time to fry up some pork chops in a bit of RBO & Sesame! YUM!
:wave:​


----------



## IrishLass (May 21, 2017)

I purposely avoid using soy oil, canola oil, grapeseed oil, and hemp oil in  my soap. My 'avoid' list for soap is actually longer than that, but suffice it to say that as a general rule, I pretty much avoid using any of the exceptionally high-linoleic soaping oils. Rice bran oil is an exception for me, though. Although it is high in linoleic, it's not as high as the others I mentioned, and it adds a nice touch to my 50% olive oil soap formula.

The following are the oils/fats I like to use for cooking:

-real butter
-olive oil 
-lard (Fanny & Flo's leaf lard)
-ghee (homemade)
-peanut oil
-HO safflower or HO sunflower oil
-Spectrum palm oil

 I refuse to have margarine or Crisco in my house. 


IrishLass


----------



## Saranac (May 21, 2017)

When it comes to soaping, I don't use olive anymore. Not because I don't like it, but there's so much talk about it being adulterated, that I'd rather not bother with it. If I make a true castile, I buy a nice California-grown brand.

As I've mentioned elsewhere, I hate the smell of castor, but I use it in soap anyway. The smell doesn't come through and it actually brings something to the formula. But in a leave-on product, no way.
I hate the smell of soybean oil. In fact, I rarely eat commercial mayonnaise any more because I can't smell anything but the soybean oil. I have hens and I soap with HO sunflower so if I want mayo, I make it from scratch.

Soy Wax, however, is another story. I use it in all of my bars. I like what it brings to the soap, and I can avoid the smell of animal fats. I have a love-hate relationship with meat--pork in particularly. I eat meat, but pork in particular has a smell that I can't always get past. Even bacon can occasionally turn my stomach <<shudder>>.

But the exception that proves the rule--lanolin. I LOVE the smell of wool, and lanolin, and a barn full of sheep. Go figure.

And lastly, there's Crisco. It has a smell, and I do use it for a few baked- goods (molasses cookies are at their best with Crisco. . . or bacon grease; I'm a contradiction, I know!). But when it comes to pie crust, it's butter all the way!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 21, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Have you cooked with this oil? it's a little pricey but it's great and still cheaper than avocado oil (which is also good for cooking)



It's about $20 for 5l in my local Costco (I'm in Australia) and cheap at supermarket sales so not that expensive for us.
I use it for deep frying, it has quite high smoke point. 
For everything else is EVOO or real butter.

There's a really good diagram for olive oil production, I came up the other day when I was searching pomace oil. It explains what OO is what and how it's made. Normal OO that we get at the supermarket is 85% "refined olive oil" and only 15% EVOO, hence that really off, chemically smell.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 22, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Canola is a poison people.  I do not have it in house for over 12 years. For cooking I use CO and lard,  If I need liquid oil Avocado Oil is my choice.  Can not imagine canola on my skin.  Many people ever infuse herbs in it and make salves.............Horror
> The same for cotton oil


I feel that way about canola, too.  After seeing what they have to do to make it palatable on _How It's Made_, I never bought it again.  I don't eat soy either if I'm cooking (although I still eat some processed foods that are probably going to have soy.)  I cook with butter, lard, or coconut, olive or avocado.

I do soap with hydrogenated soy for Daughter #1's vegan soap because it's in the new Crisco w/ palm.


----------



## Dahila (May 22, 2017)

BG thanks is nice to see other people have similar opinion.  I was researching Canola, and no. I bet we had seen the same program.  I love "how is made" 
I use Soy bean in some lotions but it must be NO GMO.  I stopped eating anything processed when I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2,  Lard, Avocado, CO and butter, for cooking
soaping:  lard, tallow, OO, shea butter , cocoa butter, Avocado O, argan , abissynian, Apricot kernel oil, Palm oil, Kernel palm flakes from time to time, and my luxury soap with babassu  
Canola is so cheap that it makes me suspicious ......


----------



## soap1daze (May 22, 2017)

I don't use grapeseed oil as I think it causes DOS even at low percentages.  This and it's short shelf life all add up to do not use this.   Sunflower oil is so much better in soap.


----------



## Dahila (May 22, 2017)

oh grapeseed oil is nice in kitchen too


----------



## diamondkitten (May 22, 2017)

The whole reason I started soaping is because I have a severe Tree Nut allergy and got tired of reading ingredient labels, so tree nut oils are not allowed in the house, let alone my soap.  I was really disappointed that not a single bath subscription box type product was willing to sell a nut-free version.   When I get frustrated I learn to do things myself.


----------



## neonstudy (May 22, 2017)

I don't "hate" any oils yet, I'm still a newbie. I've only used lard, tallow, olive oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, and castor oil so far. So far I don't like things too squeaky clean, so definitely like lard, tallow and olive the best.


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 22, 2017)

I spent the time to render down beef suet into tallow and made sure that it was clean and nice and white and it turns out that I dislike tallow soap.I will say it was still cheaper than buying tallow for 23.99 a pint


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 22, 2017)

So interesting.  I guess there is a consensus of sorts ...  there is canola oil that is gmo free, but I still don't like it.  I personally do not hate soybean, but I will not cook with it either.  I would not cook with lard or vegetable shortening too.

I only use OO or avocado oil for cooking.


----------



## randycoxclemson (May 23, 2017)

I avoid some oils, not because I "hate" them but because my daughter's skin reacts to them (either due to direct allergies or here eczema that easily flares up).  The definitely out list includes: almond oil, macadamia oil, peanut oil, and recently we discovered that all soaps with palm kernel flakes cause her skin to tingle and eczema to flare up.  On the positive side: coconut and castor are in almost all of our soaps.  I've tried virtually anything you can get from the grocery store and don't really like gooey soft bars, so I use far less of sunflower, safflower, canola, and corn oils.

But I do cook with canola and olive almost exclusively.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 23, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So interesting.  I guess there is a consensus of sorts ...  there is canola oil that is gmo free, but I still don't like it.  I personally do not hate soybean, but I will not cook with it either.  I would not cook with lard or vegetable shortening too.
> 
> I only use OO or avocado oil for cooking.



I use a lot of coconut oil for cooking, and it's fabulous if you do stove top popcorn. No butter needed, just dash on a little salt.


----------



## earlene (May 23, 2017)

I haven't been soaping long enough to really have a 'hate' list, but I don't like liquid soybean oil in soap.  I eat soy all the time, and have since I was quite young, as dried beans soaked and added to soups, as tofu and the whole soy gamut.  No soy allergies here.  But in soap, I got really bad DOS with soy.  I don't cook with soy oil, though.  I much prefer OO or Walnut Oil for cooking.  If I make a cake, I do try to use a milder oil, but until I started soaping, the only oils I kept in the house were OO and sesame oil (I love the spicy sesame oil for certain foods) and an occasional mild oil to bake with.  I did do a couple of years of cooking with CO until I got really tired of it.  I went back to OO, and occasionally Walnut Oil for cooking. 

When I was young and not pregnant, I did cook with lard and bacon grease, but when pregnant those turned my stomach.  After becoming vegetarian all meat by-product oils left my house and not until very recently did I start to make soap with lard for my family who aren't vegetarian.  But I still don't like the smell of it when I use it, so have cut back again.  I've never used tallow for soap and although I can't say I 'never' will, it seems less likely that I will, and I doubt very much I'll ever be tempted to render fat myself given that I don't much like the smell of meat in any form.  

I also don't like CO all that much for soap for a couple of reasons.  One, it's so darned greasy!  Clean-up is a real pain with CO.  And two, too much of it in soap makes my skin so dry, I tend to avoid using it except in very low percentage.  I don't 'hate' it, but it's just not one of my favorites.


----------



## CTAnton (May 23, 2017)

I can't say I "hate" any oils but I always question a high percentage of OO in a recipe, of course barring a bastille or castile. To me, it's a filler oil at percentages over 50.
One of my mom's neighbors was from Spain. She said they used to have so much olive oil growing up on the farm they'd burn it for lighting. So, to me, that whole mystique around olive oil is basically what to do with an excess of an agricultural commodity, which can also be said for 100%  of any other singular oil.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 23, 2017)

I have olive oil lamps.  They work very well and produce about as much light as a taper candle.  A quarter cup will burn 6 or 8 hours.


----------



## VonnieDeak (May 27, 2017)

*Red Palm Oil*

I don't know whether I got a bad batch or not but Red Palm Oil stinks to high heaven and I refuse to use it.  I don't like Lard or Canola either.  I use lard in biscuits (yes, Southern American girl here) but that is about as far as I go.  My favorite oils for soaping is coconut oil, avocado oil, apricot kernel oil, sunflower oil, castor oil and shea butter.  I very rarely use palm or olive.  Even the regular palm with no smell makes an awful bar to me.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 27, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> I use a lot of coconut oil for cooking, and it's fabulous if you do stove top popcorn. No butter needed, just dash on a little salt.


 

I started doing that.  I was listening to a radio show last week, and they were praising coconut oil as it improves brain function, or so they said.


----------



## Arimara (May 27, 2017)

VonnieDeak said:


> I don't know whether I got a bad batch or not but Red Palm Oil stinks to high heaven and I refuse to use it.  I don't like Lard or Canola either.  I use lard in biscuits (yes, Southern American girl here) but that is about as far as I go.  My favorite oils for soaping is coconut oil, avocado oil, apricot kernel oil, sunflower oil, castor oil and shea butter.  I very rarely use palm or olive.  Even the regular palm with no smell makes an awful bar to me.



Red Palm just stinks. Using more than 10% of that stuff is excessive use of RPO.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 27, 2017)

VonnieDeak said:


> I don't know whether I got a bad batch or not but Red Palm Oil stinks to high heaven and I refuse to use it. I don't like Lard or Canola either. I use lard in biscuits (yes, Southern American girl here) but that is about as far as I go. My favorite oils for soaping is coconut oil, avocado oil, apricot kernel oil, sunflower oil, castor oil and shea butter. I very rarely use palm or olive. Even the regular palm with no smell makes an awful bar to me.


 

On no!  I just saw red palm oil on clearance at the store, and got a jar to try it ...... :think:


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 27, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Red Palm just stinks. Using more than 10% of that stuff is excessive use of RPO.


 

even after going through saponification??


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> On no!  I just saw red palm oil on clearance at the store, and got a jar to try it ...... :think:



It works well to color your finished soap, but I suggest using a very small amount of it.  I tested it out for the same reason, got some on clearance.  I made a small batch with 18% as red palm and still it was too much.  The color bleeds when washing hands and no color was added to the batter.  This is how it looked when first cut and the color is still about the same, perhaps a bit darker.


----------



## Arimara (May 28, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> even after going through saponification??



For me, yes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 29, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> even after going through saponification??


For me, no. 

I make this "Ginger Blossom" soap for my wholesale customer to match the lotion of the same name and we sell a lot of it. I've used red palm from the African Market and from Soapers Choice. Both are good. There's some charcoal sediment on the bottom of the container, but it doesn't smell off to me and the finished bars have an elegant feel. Here's the recipe.

    38% Water (& goat milk powder added to oils)
    5% NaOH
    62.5% red palm
    23% pomace olive oil
    14.5% palm kernel oil (flakes)
    ROE (1/2 tsp ppo)

ADDITIVES
    1.5% Sodium Lactate
    Tussah Silk
    0.5% citric acid (20% solution)
    5% White Ginger & Amber FO (BB)


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 30, 2017)

I actually like the color of your soap earlene, So pretty!    And thank you Zany.  I will try your recipe.  I have this amazing red saffron ginger FO calling the red palm oil.  I guess there is no other way to know until I use it, but will follow earlene advice, and is only 10%

Wish me luck!


----------



## Dahila (May 30, 2017)

Zany_In_Co how do you add your silk, cause I soaked and strained and some was still left on the strainer


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 30, 2017)

Hi Dahlia! 

I take a piece about the size of a small marble and instead of rolling it into a ball, I gently tease it apart and add it to my lye solution. I let it hydrate about 5 minutes before stirring and then stir until it's completely dissolved. If you're having trouble getting it to dissolve, I know of one soaper who adds it to the NaOH to dissolve it before adding the NaOH to the water. I've not tried that.

  :bunny:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 9, 2017)

I made some with the red palm. I loved the soap and the color! tried to use some TW for color contrast, but next time I will probably use black, or dark red. I had a red but the mica stayed at the bottom, and it was hardening fast because of the lard, so it is what it is.... The only thing I hated, is that it stained my silicone mold. next time I would use a disposable one, like a milk carton.


----------



## aihrat (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't "hate" it per se but Basso brand pomace olive oil is a world of pain. Traces and rices so quickly regardless of the fragrances put in it. Smells weird before full cure to boot.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks aihrat I will stay clear of that one.

I just had something similar happen to me, literally an hour ago, and I about to throw a tantrum ....  I bought palm kernel oil by mistake.  Thought I had click on palm oil, so I figured I use it for my fall vegan fall collection.

Well,  it did what you are describing, and I had everything so planned out.  I am so mad.  I could not do the design I wanted or anything ... we will see how it comes out, but I am so mad.
:headbanging:
What are you all experiences with palm kernel oil?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 28, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> What are you all experiences with palm kernel oil?


Love it! I use the flakes -- easier to measure. 

A favorite liquid soap is 50/50 PKO & Lard, scented with Peppermint EO

PALM OLIVE HARD BAR - a family favorite; plain Jane soap; low odor; moisturizing; nice fluffy lather; elegant feel on the skin; takes color and scent well; use reg. palm (OR sub lard) for a white bar; red palm for orange bar. 

   Water (32%) 
   NaOH (2% lye discount)
     62.5% palm oil (I use sustainable from Soapers Choice)
    23.5% olive oil (I use pomace)
        14% PKO (palm kernel oil)

UNMOLD - Less than 24 hours. CURE - 4 weeks.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 29, 2017)

whoa Thanks Zanny,.  I thought it harden too fast for design.  I used the palm kernel, olive, coconut, castor, shea butter.  Was it the kernel that got like a dough?


----------



## biarine (Jul 29, 2017)

I use coconut and ghee in cooking but sometimes I use light olive and avocado.  I never use soybean oil in cooking because Of my hyperthyroidism. 
But in soaping I use coconut, olive oil, soybean, ricebran and avocado sometimes but it's a bit expensive. Rapeseed  ( canola ) i never use it in soaping at all.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 29, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> whoa Thanks Zanny,.  I thought it harden too fast for design.  I used the palm kernel, olive, coconut, castor, shea butter.  Was it the kernel that got like a dough?


I don't know, but if you used raw shea butter, that would be my best guess. I used raw shea in a batch once and was very disappointed with the finished soap-- doughy would be a good description.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 31, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Love it! I use the flakes -- easier to measure.
> 
> A favorite liquid soap is 50/50 PKO & Lard, scented with Peppermint EO
> 
> ...



I love PKO as well.  I use it in pretty much all of my bar soaps.  I use equal portions of PKO (12%-15%) and CO (12%-15%) with a touch of castor (5%).  Maybe it's just me; but I think the PKO and CO work in synergy to provide a lovely bubbly lather that either one singly just doesn't achieve.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you all. I guess that what messed my batter was the shea butter.

I just took it out of the mold, it has a lot of air pockets.:headbanging:

By the way Zany, the red palm butter soap is an absolute "yum" on the skin.  I love it!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 1, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Zany_In_Co how do you add your silk, cause I soaked and strained and some was still left on the strainer



I use a tiny ball then cut it up using scissors. I pour water over it to soak then add the lye. I do this for a master batch so you only do it once in a while. It dissolves completely and stays dissolved. 

I'm not sure it makes a difference to the feel of the soap.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks Penelopejane,  I had done the same, and I think the soap has better glide and then label appeal  thank you


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 2, 2017)

Has anyone ever use Sesame oil?  What do you think of it?

The other day I was at a Chinese grocery store, and they have all types and colors of sesame oil.  I even saw one that was black????


----------



## nframe (Aug 2, 2017)

biarine said:


> I use coconut and ghee in cooking but sometimes I use light olive and avocado.  I never use soybean oil in cooking because Of my hyperthyroidism.
> But in soaping I use coconut, olive oil, soybean, ricebran and avocado sometimes but it's a bit expensive. Rapeseed  ( canola ) i never use it in soaping at all.



Have you ever tried ghee in soap?


----------



## earlene (Aug 2, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Has anyone ever use Sesame oil?  What do you think of it?
> 
> The other day I was at a Chinese grocery store, and they have all types and colors of sesame oil.  I even saw one that was black????




Yes, I like sesame oil very much.  As a single oil soap test, I found it to produce a very conditioning lather & I loved how it smelled.  I haved use it in a small percentage in a couple of my recipes.  One of my all time favorites has 7% Sesame Oil.  It started out as a shampoo bar adapted from a recipe I found online, which later became my personal luxury body bar, made HP.  I love it.  But sesame oil is not the only luxury oil in the bar.  Anyway I have used it a couple of times in other soaps as well.  I still have a couple of bars from 18 months ago and they are as perfect as when brand new.

Go for it, it makes a great experiment.


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

I wandering if anyone use corn oil in soaping? I got one but don't if know easily having DO'S?


----------



## earlene (Aug 2, 2017)

I have also used corn oil.  I did not like it.  As a single oil soap it developed DOS fast, was quite soft.  In a very small percentage in soap, it can be a 'filler' but I don't think it's a good soaping oil in my experience.  I don't like it for cooking either.  But if you do decide to try it for soaping, I recommend adding ROE to it as soon as you open the bottle.  It goes bad fast.


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

earlene said:


> I have also used corn oil.  I did not like it.  As a single oil soap it developed DOS fast, was quite soft.  In a very small percentage in soap, it can be a 'filler' but I don't think it's a good soaping oil in my experience.  I don't like it for cooking either.  But if you do decide to try it for soaping, I recommend adding ROE to it as soon as you open the bottle.  It goes bad fast.




Thank you Earlene. I don't like using it in my cooking too due to gmo.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 2, 2017)

yep, corn is bad because of GMO, but I think you can find gmo free versions out there.

So since it seems that what ruined my design last time was the shea butter. How about cocoa butter? Will it behave like shea?


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

*Do you &quot;hate&quot; any oil in particular?*



biarine said:


> Thank you Earlene. I don't like using it in my cooking too due


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> yep, corn is bad because of GMO, but I think you can find gmo free versions out there.
> 
> So since it seems that what ruined my design last time was the shea butter. How about cocoa butter? Will it behave like shea?






biarine said:


> Thank you Earlene. I don't like using it in my cooking too due to gmo.




In UK I try to look in supermarket they never put if gmo free.

About shea butter and cocoa butter all behave the same to me because I don't really put intricate designs or colours. I don't colour my soap often because it's just for personal use and some for friends. I always spend money in scent like essential oil or fragrance oil. As well as I do more hot process than cold process.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 2, 2017)

Here's a link to Qualities of Soap Making Oils on David Fisher's site , The Spruce: 

https://www.thespruce.com/qualities-of-soap-making-oils-517120

It's one of the more complete lists I've been able to find that speaks specifically about what to expect from various oils. I've found it helpful when determining whether or not I want to use a certain oil in soap. Some are better in lotions and potions where they truly shine.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 2, 2017)

I love the spruce website.  Their recipes are amazing too.

I posted that link a while back Zany.  But butters are not listed there.  Or I did not see them?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I love the spruce website.  Their recipes are amazing too.  I posted that link a while back Zany.  But butters are not listed there.  Or I did not see them?


Well, how about that? I didn't see butters listed either, so it's not just you. Hmmmm.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Amanda at Lovin' Soap has butters on her chart:

http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/

BTW, an interesting thing about shea butter is that it is almost identical in properties & qualities as lard - you can sub one for the other in a recipe, i.e., so if you run out of lard while soaping, sub shea; if you run out of shea, sub lard.  :wink:


----------



## beckster51 (Aug 17, 2017)

I am allergic to CO, it makes me itch like mad when used in soap!  So I started using PKO for a sub, then recently starting using babassu oil for a sub for CO.  My favorite bar is lard, tallow, rice bran or avocado, maybe some interchangeable light oils like apricot kernal, sunflower, or the like, babassu or PKO, and canola.  I love the big bubbles that canola oil gives soap.  I have never had  problems with DOS.  I find the simpler soap recipes work just as well for me as the complex ones, but I do see a difference if I  use lard, avocado, rice bran, or babassu.  I am a "mature" woman with dry skin.

For cooking,  currently I use EVOO, and cold pressed Spectrum canola oil if I need a high smoke point oil.  I have studied the nutrition research on lipids extensively, and I can tell you there is some evidence for and against any cooking oils.  This is a very trendy subject.  MUFA, PUFA, and saturated fat claims can all be supported or refuted, so don't be too sure about your stance on oils.  Mine has changed many times.  I will say that there is no definitive study showing that any particular type of fat contributes to disease or mortality.  If you think you have one, please share it with  me, because all the studies I have read that are definitive are BAD studies.  I also use CO to fry fish, yes fry.  My husband is a fisherman,  and we love crappie fried in CO.  We all need to be worrying about sugars much more than fats.  And I hate saying that because I love sweets!  In a more perfect world, I would be allowed to eat all the sweets I want without any weight gain or tooth decay!


----------



## Soaps_and_more (Aug 19, 2017)

Wonderful thread! Thank you

This is probably going to get me thrown off this site, but I hate olive oil.
I've made plenty, because everyone is so excited about it, and many have turned out just horrible. Mostly really crumbly. Some I seem to remember had something of a dry sponge quality.
Of the ones that made it through "quality control" and drying time, I was also not overjoyed with the soaping behaviour. Not slimy, but just meh ...

I think this is because its really hard to get real good olive oil nowadays. I have just read a book about olive oil and it makes you wanna puke ...

And also I think much of what we read about and learn comes from some ago. Then you just had a very limited amount of oils and fats, you didn't want to use the really good ones for something like soap. And you didn't have a lot of money to spend.

Now you can buy macadamia nut oil. Who would have thought that? And its the most lovely oil I have ever had in soaps.
Besides Babassu. Nothing beats Babassu


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2017)

I read here that many hates canola oil for different reasons. And I jumped over that GMO stuff, not because I don't care, but because we don't have GMO oils here (and I believe in the whole Europe). I knew that canola is a special type of rapeseed. But what is the difference? I googled and found that canola is a rapeseed oil where glucosinates and eruic acid are removed by cross breeding. Believed to be toxic and have a bitter taste. Rapeseed oil is THE cooking oil in many countries in Europe, like Norway. And it is used in high doses. I've never heard anything about rapeseed being toxic or have a bitter taste. I can't taste anything from refined rapeseed, but cold pressed have a delicious nutty flavor. So I guess it is not toxic, otherwise it would not be sold here (Europe have more strict rules than America). I googled in norwegian, and found zero articles about rapeseed oil being toxic. I checked both the norwegian and swedish FDA, found nothing. So I don't know about the toxicity.... But I would for sure not use any GMO, regardless of being toxic or not.

Back to soaping. I also read that many like canola in their soaps, makes a mild bar and no DOS. I wonder, what difference does an oil with glucosinates and eruic acid (rapeseed) do compared to one without (canola)? I mean, can canola be good for soaping but rapeseed bad?

(Refined rapeseed oil is available here almost for free. That's why I wonder, maybe I can use it? Canola does not exist here)


----------



## Kittish (Aug 19, 2017)

Rune said:


> (Refined rapeseed oil is available here almost for free. That's why I wonder, maybe I can use it? Canola does not exist here)



Try it. I find a couple of places where people report good results from using rapeseed oil. Here: http://happytinybubbles.blogspot.com/2010/12/rapeseed-oil-in-soapmaking.html and here: http://www.hfostersoaponline.co.uk/image/data/downloads/Cold%20Processed%20Soap%20with%20Rapeseed%20Oil.pdf.


----------



## tussah (Aug 20, 2017)

I use some olive oil... but I don't care for a soap that has a lot of olive oil.


----------



## Soaps_and_more (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Rune,
just wanted to tell you that in German canola and rapeseed oil are the same. Not sure if its gmo in Austria, might be. But its a wonderful oil in soap. I do think there are some differences in those things between the US and Europe.
Do try it!


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Aug 21, 2017)

For me... grapeseed oil. At least  in soap. I always get dos.


----------



## Soaps_and_more (Aug 21, 2017)

I use it very often (I call it canola) and buy the cheapest there is (not enough money to feed my addiction) and it works wonderfully. Maybe use another brand?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 25, 2017)

So far my grape seed soap still looks great.  We shall see.


----------



## SoapTrey (Aug 27, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Interesting topic!   Peanut oil is a no-no for me. I have this fear of sending someone into anaphylactic shock. Seriously. Great for stir-fry tho! Also canola oil -- genetically modified -- so many other, better, choices. Oh, I just remembered, deer tallow -- stinks to high heaven! Ugh.



I've always wondered about Peanut Oil being used to make soap. I'm highly allergic to PO and it will send me to the hospital if I come into contact with it. I was wondering if the saponification process 'removed' the allergic properties or not. I'm not about to ever try it but I've always what would happen and if I would be allergic to it.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2017)

tussah said:


> I use some olive oil... but I don't care for a soap that has a lot of olive oil.



I'm also not a fan of lots of olive oil because a bar that gets used daily - even when properly drained and stored, still swells, absorbs moisture and can get gooey. Of lesser importance is that I prefer my batter to be as white as possible so I don't have to us td. A yellow batter means your colors can be greatly mutated, using td means that your color is now a "tint" of the original.

However, I do make a batch of bastille every year with oo, co, castor, unscented and uncolored because there's always someone I know who's either pregnant, ill, or struggling with skin conditions so I like to have a very simple bar on hand for them.


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 27, 2017)

Rune said:


> Back to soaping. I also read that many like canola in their soaps, makes a mild bar and no DOS. I wonder, what difference does an oil with glucosinates and eruic acid (rapeseed) do compared to one without (canola)? I mean, can canola be good for soaping but rapeseed bad?
> 
> (Refined rapeseed oil is available here almost for free. That's why I wonder, maybe I can use it? Canola does not exist here)



I love Canola/Rapeseed in soap. I have a basic recipe with PKO, Palmolein and Rapeseed at 30% that is ridiculously great for such a simple recipe. Not really a fan of Olive oil. Olive oil costs the same as Rapeseed oil here so for me it's not a filler oil like some people call it. I use mid Oleic Rapeseed oil, I have bars that are 9 months old that is still fine (Have gotten incredibly ridiculously better). Check DeeAnna's write up on how to tell https://classicbells.com/soap/highOleic.html 

I will use Rapeseed oil at 5times the cost of Olive. ***ducking soap bars***:mrgreen:


----------



## 0115d8cf (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't worry, olive oil dislikers, there are literally _dozens _of us. 

Probably.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 21, 2017)

I use Olive oil to cook with frequently, but I'm not a fan of it in soap. I don't like the slimy feeling.


----------



## JuliaB (Sep 21, 2017)

I probably won't use the standard canola oil again because of DOS.


----------

